# Summon to load on a car hauler?



## eldubliner (Jun 3, 2019)

I am a new Tesla 3 owner and love the car! I am also an RVer and realize that the only way to use my Tesla behind the RV is on a trailer. Has anyone used the summon feature to load a Tesla onto a car trailer?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

eldubliner said:


> Has anyone used the summon feature to load a Tesla onto a car trailer?


Interesting question.

My guess is that it won't work. Summon has had issues on steep driveways and getting into a garage with a sizable "lip".


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

It allows very little power to move the car in summon mode. So the trailer ramps would need to be every near level, less than 3% grade for sure.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Interesting question.
> 
> My guess is that it won't work. Summon has had issues on steep driveways and getting into a garage with a sizable "lip".


And it will probably see the trailer as an obstruction and go around it.

Although let me know when you try it, it could be quite comical to watch.


----------



## eldubliner (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback. The trailer purchase is under consideration .Will post again with results.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

I used Summon to drive my Model 3 up onto car ramps (Rhino Ramps), but it was a bit scary. These ramps are low enough that the car doesn't detect them, but the scary part is the car's constant steering adjustments. When it was going up the ramps the steering adjustments caused the ramps to shift a little bit.

I'd say don't risk it, even though the car will see the trailer and try to go around it.


----------

